# beste Touren (trails) im Kinzigtal (Hausach)



## dertiger (28. Juli 2013)

Hi an alle,
ich habe festgestellt, das die Gegend sich für einen längeren Aufenthalt lohnen würde.
Auf GPS-tour finde ich aber nicht allzuviele Tracks. Ich suche Rundtouren, so zwischen 1000Hm und 2000Hm. Trailtouren oder auch einfach nur schöne Touren (für mit mit der Frau).
Wäre nett, hier entweder Textfeedback zu bekommen, das ich mit Mapsource zu Tracks basteln kann, oder jemand hat direkt Tracks oder Links zu der Tour auf einem Portal.

Dank und Grüße


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Juli 2013)

Auf http://www.schwarzwaldpfade.de/ gab es mal sehr gute Tipps. Sind aber offensichtlich verschwunden. Die Locals geben die Wege nur noch ungern im Internet an.

Die offiziellen Touren findest du hier. Sind aber fast 100% Forstweg.
http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html

Wenkweg. Sehr gute Trailtour
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10899.html

Wurzelhopser, die Locals mit Tourtipps
http://www.svsteinach.de/laufundbike/wurzelhopser/index.htm -> Tourtipps

Ritzelrocker
http://www.ritzelrocker.de/

Bikepark Wolfach.
http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/

Diverse Touren und Infos
http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de/forum/index.php?page=Board&boardID=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertiger (29. Juli 2013)

Danke schonmal, über weitere Tipps freue ich mich!


----------



## Julian B (1. August 2013)

Ich bin über das kommende Wochenende in Hornberg zu Besuch.
Am Sonntag habe ich etwas Luft für eine Biketour. Hat einer der Locals Bock mich mitzunehmen? Am liebsten eine Endurotour... Wäre super!
Bin mobil.


----------



## Zep2008 (1. August 2013)

Wenn du keinen findest:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69050.html

mit dem Zug nach St.Georgen

Ist ne nette Sache da zwischen Kapp, Schloß und Feieabendfelsen.


----------



## Zep2008 (1. August 2013)

noch besser:

mit dem Zug nach Trieberg, direkt am Bh in den Franz-Göttler-Weg bis Steinbis, gegenüber hoch ins Gremelsbach, dann am Kappfelsen in den Trail. Jetzt gleich wie oben.


----------



## dertiger (1. August 2013)

diese 2Tagestour St. Georgen Freiburg sowie
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5802.html
bin ich gefahren.
Vor allem die 1. hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Julian B (2. August 2013)

Den Trail hatte ich zufällig im Netz auch gefunden. Vielen Dank euch!


----------

